# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  post anchor - oversized or undersized?

## keagan

Hi all, 
I'm putting up a timber pergola and the spec requires a min 100mm post. Best post I can find in the length I need is 112mm (next size down is 90mm). 
Problem - post stirrups available are 100mm or 115mm. 
Question - do I: Use the 115, and pack out the inside space (between the post and the stirrup wall) with washersUse the 100, and shave 12mm off the post. The post will still meet spec. 
Also, the post is LOSP so shaving might compromise the sealing properties. 
Bonus round - post anchors, what is the consensus of resting the base of the post on the anchor? Do I rest the base on the anchor or leave clearance for water etc. I'm reading Alan Staines book and can't find the answer. 
Thanks all.

----------


## Moondog55

I doubt you would even notice 3 mm clearance and definitely do not shave

----------


## keagan

> I doubt you would even notice 3 mm clearance and definitely do not shave

  Thanks Moondog. This is my initial thought too. My concern on this is that there isn't a solid contact with the arms of the stirrup and it might allow it to lever around in the wind?

----------


## sol381

instead of using pine posts. why not use cypress or hardwood..they are both 100mm..either way one you tighten the bolts the stirrup will pull in and there wont be any gap.

----------

